# Toro vs troy built



## Ianwelch001 (Sep 24, 2020)

going today or tomorrow to buy my new snowblower and stuck between the following models.

Toro max power 928hd. $1399
Toro max power 1030hd $1499
Troy built arctic storm 30. $1699

I like the toros because of the double chute, joystick control, metal panel to change speed instead of plastic on the troy built.

I'm leaning more towards the toro 1030hd. For $100 more you gehandwarmers, 30" auger width, and a larger 302cc engine 

I like the troy built for the 357cc engine, 4 way electric chute control.

I'm just undecided at this point.

I live in rochester NY and get iver 100 inches of snow a year and alot of heavy wet snow. 

EOD snow im not to worried about. I live in a newer housing area and they don't use salt in the roads in our neighborhood so its not packed and slushy like on a normal road. 

My driveway is 60x20 so not big by any means 

Any opinions are welcome


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have owned both TB,Toro and ariens, and i feel that ariens and toro are built way better than TB. TB augers are flimsy, IMHO.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If the Troy was a couple hundred less than the Toro I'd say it was a tough call. Over the last couple years I've used both a 32" Toro and a 24" Troy. They are both older machines but both have been very reliable. I do think the Toro is a better built machine but the Troy (MTD) if maintained will last for a couple decades.
I do wish the Toro had a bigger engine though. You may never need it but if you do it's nice to have it.
Since the Toro is $200 less it makes it a no brainer for me, the 1030HD Toro. 
I've used a Troy with the electric joystick and it's pretty nice but if you look at the price of the switch or motors, ouch. Then think what if and you're just starting to remove 14" of snow and the switch fails ...... They do have a way to disconnect the motor and hand crank it but it's really inconvenient for the position as it's just a temp backup. At least it was on the one I was using. I like it but I'm not sure I'd want to own one.

.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would definitely recommend the Toros over the Troybuilt, better performance and build quality (IMHO).

Both Toros should handle all your snow conditions with ease.

Is storage area tight in your garage or shed? Do you have to go through any man doors or fence gates (make sure the new machine will fit before purchase)?

For a relatively small driveway in the suburbs, I would prefer a 24" machine with at least 8 HP, easier to maneuver and takes up less storage space.

I would forget the Troybuilt and look at Toro or Ariens (Platinum 24 SHO or Deluxe 28 SHO) based on what appears to be a budget of $1400.00 to $1700.00


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The Troy-Bilt is just another MTD brand. As others have said, the augers are flimsy. Go Toro, or Ariens, or Honda.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Toro, no doubt about it. And go Big or Go home on the snow belt. 1030


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

I bought a New Toro 1028 last year for $1600 with a $100 gift card.
Now the Toro 1028 is discontinued and the Toro 1030 for $1499 is a No Brainer.(Much cheaper then the 1028}I sure your best bet is the 1030 for $1499,I used mine in the Poconos Pa. last year and we got maybe 2 inchs of snow lol...........Stay away from Troys (JUNK}.........JT


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Like the others I would go with the Toro. I also recommend buying new from a dealer (that you can trust), especially if you are wanting to have somebody else do any maintenance on it.

tx


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

another toro vote, i have a 928 toro engine may be small but it works.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've read a lot of good things on the Toro. One big thing to think about though is do you have to go through a garage door with it you can get through? I've got a 28" wide garage door I have to go through to get out back and the Searsasaurus had a 32" auger housing on it when I bought it. Until I did some modifications to it, I had to take a section of fence down to get from the back yard to the alley. 
Just a comment.


----------



## Ianwelch001 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks guys. I have 32 inch man doors in the garage but I would be taking it out the main door. I have 32 inches on the side of the garage so storing it would be easy enough


----------



## DRZ1050 (Dec 14, 2019)

It's worth noting that the Arctic Storm has larger augers than the other Troy Bilt machines, 14 vs 12". The sheet metal on the body is also heavier gauge. 
I'd throw the Cub Cadet Max into this discussion too:








Cub Cadet 2X MAX 30 in. 357 cc Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower with Electric Start, Power Steering and Steel Chute-2X 30


The Cub Cadet 2X 30 in. MAX snow blower provides commercial-grade durability to face some of Winter's harshest conditions, year after year. Powered by a Cub Cadet 357 cc 4-cycle OHV engine with push button



www.homedepot.com





Very similar to the Troy Bilt Arctic Storm, but with a hand crank chute control instead of the electric controls.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ianwelch001 said:


> Thanks guys. I have 32 inch man doors in the garage but I would be taking it out the main door. I have 32 inches on the side of the garage so storing it would be easy enough


Then get the Toro HD 1030. It's a snowblower, and there's your dinner.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Toro all the way


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's the typical Troy bilt mtd owners manual. It covers 2&3 stage and 4 different series. Very confusing.


----------

